# Hysteroscopy - does it help with IVF success



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

Have heard from a clinic (which will remain nameless) that they recommend having a hysteroscopy after several failed IVF attempts because it 'flushes out your system' and that studies have shown that IVF results are better in the few months following the procedure as a result.  ie they haven't done the procedure as an operative one at all - just to have a good look around and let the saline stuff slosh around a bit.
Has anybody else heard of this or are we just being strung along?
Would welcome views as, funnily enough, not keen on spending in excess of £1000 on an un-necessary procedure.
PS Have had my inards checked out like this already - and a laparoscopy - and have had the all clear.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi wadadlis

I am due to have a lap and a hysteroscopy in February and have been abit worried about it as well. I have it from a girl on another thread that after her hysteroscopy that she conceived after it but if I remember rightly that pregnancy did not last. I was under the impression that the proceedure can improve the lining because they to a scraping of he uterus and it can reveal better quality lining. I don't think everybody has the scraping which I think goes away to be analised, but I know that I am having that done.  as for the saline, I don't know how that would improve anything, but what do I know.

I may have spoken to you before on the Hammersmith thread  I asked for a lap last year and was refused it, having moved clinics it appears it was neccesray after all. I am sorry I have wasted the time, but am gld to have the proceedure done because I know that whatever the out come it will improve my chances of conceiving. If it turns out everything is ok in there, my attitude will be much more positive which can only help, and if ther is something that needs removing, that will improve my chances as well. 

is there any way you can have it done on the NHS? £1000 is a lot of money. I only had to wait a couple of months to have it done on the NHS and it leaves more money for tx

whatever happens, I hope you get a good outcome


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

A hysteroscopy is different from a laparoscopy in that it looks directly inside your womb for any abnormalities eg septate uterus, polyps, adhesions etc which can effect implantation and cause miscarriage.  A laparoscopy looks within the pelvis/abdominal cavity.

I've had 4 of both...lap/dyes for severe endo & adhesions and hysteroscopies for correction to bicornuate uterus & removal uterine adhesions and polyps.  After my 4th lap with 3rd hysteroscopy in May 2004 I conceived 7mths later but sadly early mc...I then had another hysteroscopy (4th) on its own in April 2005 and conceived immediately afterwards but sadly another early mc.  However, after these early mc's I had lots of blood tests and was diagnosed with immune and blood clotting disorders so its likely that these are what contributed to the early mc's.  I honestly think that having these ops helped me conceive naturally.
With the laps I always had dye flushed through to check tubes but when I had the hysterscopy on its own I don't recall having any saline flushed through and I didn't have any "scraping" done (although they did do biopsy of womb lining and the polyps which were removed).

The last few months I've noticed my periods have been getting more painful and have concerns that my endo/adhesions may have returned, aggravated by all the fertility drugs I've been on since last ops...our consultant mentioned having another lap/dye & hysteroscopy to check everything after our 2nd FET but since we're about to start our 2nd fresh ivf treatment in March I'm not sure I'll be able to fit one in before we start...although personally I'd prefer to have one if at all possible...but thats my choice because I know I've got endo, uterine adhesions etc that can effect implantation.

Do you have private healthcare ?  Would you not be able to get the hysterscopy covered ?  All my ops have been covered by private healthcare...and even when they've been done whilst ttc our consultant has never mentioned fertility but put it all down to my previous medical history and investigations into heavy/painful periods.

Anyway, I've waffled enough and not sure if helped you.
Good luck with whatever choice you decide...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I'm having a hysteroscopy next week to try and improve my chances.  I have been told by some knowledgeable FF girls that they do improve your chances.  I haven't read the research myself, would like to so if anybody can post a link that would be great.  I think there was a study in Isreal.  

From anecdotal evidence from talking to girls who have had hysteroscopys they have had BFPs after.  It's enough to convince me.

I'm having my hysteroscopy at Invimed in Warsaw and it is costing me 450 euros.  I have heard that if you go to French clinics privately that you can get them for much less than here in the UK.  I can't remember who posted about it but I believe some women were doing day trips to France for scans, hysteroscopies etc.

I'll keep an eye on this thread to see what people are posting.

Almamay


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I had a hysteroscopy in September and had a polyp removed.I had been ttc for nearly five years and had been on clomid,had 4 iuis all unsuccesful.I had my first IVF in December and got a BFP !!! I dont know how long the polyp had been there  but am pretty sure my hysteroscopy contributed to my BFP.

Good luck

Elfie xxxxx


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for your replies.  It would be good to hear from other people too.  It sounds like with all of you they found problems which they have largely resolved.  From the previous tests and ops I have had I am pretty convinced my tubes etc. are fine, so am banking on the 'flushing out' of killer cells theory.  Rather feel like the blind leading the blind here - and I don't mean us, I mean the doctors!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

wadadlis said:


> Thanks for your replies. It would be good to hear from other people too. It sounds like with all of you they found problems which they have largely resolved. From the previous tests and ops I have had I am pretty convinced my tubes etc. are fine, so am banking on the 'flushing out' of killer cells theory. Rather feel like the blind leading the blind here - and I don't mean us, I mean the doctors!!!


I don't believe that the killer cells will get flushed out. I have raised NK cells and have to have medication for this...steroids (prednisolone) which suppress my immune system. NK cells are part of your immune system that see the embie as a foreign body and attack it (in basic terms) so I can't see how they'd be flushed out during hysteroscopy. I had NK cells tested (and other immune/blood clotting tests) and even after hysteroscopy my levels were still raised....Have you had any blood tests to check for immune or blood clotting disorders ? Sadly my problems re womb aren't resolved.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just an update.  I had my hysteroscopy on Wed.  They didn't find anything so that is good but now I still don't know why my cycles aren't working.  I didn't have any pain or cramps from the procedure which is good.  

Has anybody else had a hysteroscopy and info to share?

Minxy - I have had the anti-thrombin (blood clotting) tests as bood tests for blood insulin all negative as well.  How are you getting on?

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi AlmaMay

I doing ok, thanks for asking   We'll be starting our 2nd fresh ivf treatment in March so having to get all the usual tests done again eg FSH, LH, HIV, Heps B&C etc....just got some results back FSH 6.9 iu/l and LH 3.3 iu/l which I'm pleased about !!  Consultant plans to use same drug regime as my last FET so including the prednisolone, clexane etc again for the blood clotting & immune disorders...he's very optimistic that by using fresh embies and those medications we should have success...please god !!!

How are things with you ?  Have you had other immune testing eg NK cells ?

Anyway, good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Natasha,

It really helps when you have something to do in preperation for a cycle even if it's just blood tests, drinking water, vitamins etc don't you think?

I've not gone down the full immune testing NK cells route yet.  I've thought long and hard about it and I'm still not sure if they found anything if I'd do the IVIG.  Having said that where I'm having treatment (Invimed in Warsaw) does give the steroid (prednisolone) without all the testing.  I start the steroid on cycle day 1 and continue through till testing.  I don't know how long I would have to take it if I had a BFP but I hope to find out soon.  

I start with my DR injection next Friday so not long to go.  Please may this be the one...

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Our consultant actually thinks prednisolone works just as well as IVIG and is obviously an awful lot cheaper !!!  I took it with our 2 FETs and had chem pg's so I'm a believer in it...but I also had acupuncture with both FETs (didn't with fresh ivf although have been having on/off for about 18mths)...so maybe a combination ?  Who knows !!  I'm gonna start up the acupuncture again very soon so have that throughout the fresh ivf this time...and you're right, taking the vitamins, having the blood tests etc keep us busy and before we know it, it will be beginning of March and I'll be starting DR (should be around 5 March)...

Wishing you loads of luck hun with your upcoming treatment...and lets hope that 2007 is our year !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I went for my ERPC follow up today with the NHS consultant and she was lovely and offered to do my hysteroscopy on the NHS for me, I rang the Bridge and it is 1600 ish at my clinic, she will also do some of the complex miscarriage blood tests privately for me, as she cannot do Chicago bloods on NHS-so I am delighted, don't know how long I have to wait- I do work in the Trust where she will do it, so I do hope it is not too long-she did say she could only put it as routine urgency.

I have to go on Monday and try and book it in.
L x


----------

